# Alternatives to Hornwort



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hornwort is a very atractive plant, however in my experience it is also a very messy plant. I was just wondering if there was a slower growing alternative to it when it comes to providing baby shrimp and fish a place to hide out and feed. I currently use java moss but I find it takes over WAY too easily.


Also does anyone have any experience with hair grass (not the dwarf variation), how fast does it grow, and how is it for providing a place for fish to hide in?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hair grass is, I believe, high light. I think you want riccia, naja or something called 'guppy grass'.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

the hairgrass was a seperate topic, I intend to use it in a dense batch as a background plant for the larger tank when I set it up.

as for the hornwort substitute I was hoping for a slower growing dense plant that either has lots of tiny leaves and/or grows quite dense. Also it would be preferable if it was a taller plant as I could set it up as another background section.

Lighting isnt really an issue as I intend to get plant lights for the aquarium.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The three I mentioned are known 'easy' fry hiding plants. But I don't know about the specifics of their size or care.


----------



## Mickmac (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi gee think of it taking over as $$ as you can sell what you dont want and help support the addiction. Folks are always looking for good healthy java moss and if no snails even better. Why not make a few bucks on it and buy more fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could try anacharis.gets quite tall...5-10 feet if you give it lots of light and let it float..but just keep clipping and replanting it....
najas grass or guppy grass is a beautiful floating plant that is good for small critters to hang out in..
java moss or other mosses are perfect places for little shrimps to hide and feed..


----------

